# House flies



## sueb4653 (Aug 1, 2012)

I put some house flies in with the ghosts L2 L3 's see it anyone bites so far nothing but then again they are fat on hydei right now


----------



## stacy (Aug 1, 2012)

my l3 ghost wont touch them yet


----------



## frogparty (Aug 1, 2012)

my ghosts dont take flies till L4


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 1, 2012)

yea they aren't touching them gonna take them out


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 1, 2012)

Some will eat them if hungry.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 1, 2012)

It seems that my ghosts are just made of tougher stuff than everyone else's, not sure why. Mine were taking houseflies, and even medium sized moths since a few days into L2.


----------



## gripen (Aug 1, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> It seems that my ghosts are just made of tougher stuff than everyone else's, not sure why. Mine were taking houseflies, and even medium sized moths since a few days into L2.


+1BBs and siblings for mine at L3


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 1, 2012)

well there is still two house flies in one container as I couldnt get them out as the little buggers (ghosts) decided it was free range time and went for a walkie had me looking all over the darn place for one which I finally found hangin on the bigger mantis cage shheeesh.... so we will see if they get eaten tomorrow


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ha a L3 took down a house fly this morning

ack update was an act of cannablism eeek


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 2, 2012)

To get the L-3 into the idea of having a HF for a meal, you might try placing the HF in front of the nymph while the fly is just coming out of the freezer stun mode. When it starts to move, sometimes this stimulates the nymph to go for it without much trouble because the fly is rendered helpless in this state.

It works with some species.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 2, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> Ha a L3 took down a house fly this morning
> 
> ack update was an act of cannablism eeek


So it didn't eat the fly, but ate one of its conspecifics? That sucks.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 2, 2012)

YEA IT DOES SUCK GUESS i'M GONNA HAVE TO SEPARATE SA THEY MOLT


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh yea I counted wrong this they are all there tonight so it must have been a fly thats what I get for counting at 0500 am before work when I'm not even awake yet (doing the happy dance )


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 2, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> oh yea I counted wrong this they are all there tonight so it must have been a fly thats what I get for counting at 0500 am before work when I'm not even awake yet (doing the happy dance )


I did exactly the same thing with my ghosts. I counted them late at night and was pissed that they were a bunch of cannibalistic mofos. Next day they were all there. I've only lost one to mysterious causes, I suspect cannibalism.


----------



## Danny. (Aug 3, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> I put some house flies in with the ghosts L2 L3 's see it anyone bites so far nothing but then again they are fat on hydei right now


Buncha wimps! Lol jk...

Mine are taking down moths bigger than them. I'm surprised how strong these L2's are.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 4, 2012)

confirmed sighting L3 eating housefly :clown:


----------



## gripen (Aug 4, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> confirmed sighting L3 eating housefly :clown:


Congrats!


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 4, 2012)

If there is a chance that you can get wild caught flies using a smelly lure, there are some species of flies that are usually caught that are in between the size of a large gnat and a HF. These are the size for the L-2 and L-3s to get away from the Hydei. They are a lot more meaty than a Hydei and free.


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 4, 2012)

i normally wait until L3.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 4, 2012)

the one that ate the fly was L3


----------



## frogparty (Aug 5, 2012)

I guess it's worth noting the source of your flies. The houseflies I get from grubco are larger than the BB flies i got from mantis place


----------



## rSon (Aug 5, 2012)

i have this plant right outside my door and it seems that green bottle flies are attracted to it. they just land on the flowers and rub around on it. i can catch them easily by just closing a deli cup on them. i tried feeding them to my L3 ghost but they wont touch them due to they're about the same size as each other. do you think when they turn L4 they will be able to handle these guys? or are my ghost just too wimpy?


----------

